# 2011 F1 Frameset Availability



## rmaurer (May 11, 2004)

I'm planning to buy a 58cm 2011 F1 frameset, but am having trouble getting an answer from my local dealer about availability. Any word on these forums?

Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

If you want, I can check for you tomorrow.


----------



## rmaurer (May 11, 2004)

That would be great!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I have heard that they are available now that they have the fork issue squared away. I am guessing though that if you want one you need to get some money down as they are probably going to be made in limited quantities. My lbs contacted me to see if I wanted one but too much going on at the moment...very tempting though!!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rmaurer said:


> I'm planning to buy a 58cm 2011 F1 frameset, but am having trouble getting an answer from my local dealer about availability. Any word on these forums?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ralph


The framesets are shipping now with Easton EC90SL forks.

-SD


----------



## merctom (Jan 29, 2009)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The framesets are shipping now with Easton EC90SL forks.
> 
> -SD


I assume then the same goes with the FC frameset regarding both availability and the Easton fork? Because I just called the local shop to get me one.


----------



## merctom (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry double post.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The framesets are shipping now with Easton EC90SL forks.
> 
> -SD


And in case anyone is wondering what that particular setup (F1+EC90SL) looks like, Team Exergy is racing and winning on it now. Pic on the site:

http://teamexergy.com/new/homepage/felt_f1/











.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

We just received a F1 today at the shop and built it up, so badass. As we were building it up, a customer walked in, saw it, asked to be fitted and placed an order for an F1 right there on the spot.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

If you guys would like pics, I'll take some on Saturday.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

merctom said:


> I assume then the same goes with the FC frameset regarding both availability and the Easton fork? Because I just called the local shop to get me one.



I should clarify, the 54 thru 61cm sizes of F1 and FC are shipping with EASTON and shipping now.

48 and 51cm sizes are not available yet today, very soon.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

pumaking said:


> If you guys would like pics, I'll take some on Saturday.


What? Are you kidding me?! Post away!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

where's the beef? Post up some pics already....


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I have to wait until the other frame arrives. The day I was going to take pics, the customer picked up the bike early in the morning. Maybe when he comes in to do a fit, I'll get some pics.


----------



## merctom (Jan 29, 2009)

*This one is for Superdave again,*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I should clarify, the 54 thru 61cm sizes of F1 and FC are shipping with EASTON and shipping now.
> 
> 48 and 51cm sizes are not available yet today, very soon.
> 
> -SD


Just last week I had the shop order me the FC and they were told I wouldn't receive it until May. Is that correct?


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

merctom said:


> Just last week I had the shop order me the FC and they were told I wouldn't receive it until May. Is that correct?


There seems to be some disparity in estimates. I'm looking for an F5 in 61cm (no one stocks big boy sizes); I called one lbs and they said late April, early May. Another one said mid-April. I called Felt (the number listed on the fork recall notice) and the rep said 2-3 weeks. I now have one on order with the second lbs mentioned earlier... now the waiting game begins.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

It's true, the big size are taking longer.


----------



## Pedalfile (Mar 23, 2011)

*51cm F1 geometries*

Has anyone seen a 51cm F series bike? According the specs from the Felt website, the standover height is showing as 717mm. Seems extremely short, especially considering the top tube is relatively horizontal on the bike.

Also, I noticed the rake specs differed within the size run. Not sure how or why this is? The Easton EC90 SL tapered fork is only made with a 43mm rake.

Any ideas? SuperDave?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Pedalfile said:


> Has anyone seen a 51cm F series bike? According the specs from the Felt website, the standover height is showing as 717mm. Seems extremely short, especially considering the top tube is relatively horizontal on the bike.
> 
> Also, I noticed the rake specs differed within the size run. Not sure how or why this is? The Easton EC90 SL tapered fork is only made with a 43mm rake.
> 
> Any ideas? SuperDave?


I just answered a nearly identical email. Did you send this to me directly as well?

51cm frame uses a sloping top tube (as do all F-series models). Measured just ahead of the vertical line that passes through the BB the standover is 717mm. The closer you move forward to the head tube, the larger the standover height becomes because of the sloping TT.

Easton is unable to produce the fork in the correct offset. We've rushed to get a 2012 fork finished with 52mm offset for the remaining 2011 models.

-SD


----------



## Pedalfile (Mar 23, 2011)

*Thanks SuperDave*

Hi SuperDave...

Yes, you responded to my email. Many thanks for that! Can you advise on a 'worst case' scenario for delivery of the 48 & 51cm frames? 

Does it make sense to just wait for the 2012 models? Or will the 48 and 51cm be identical in terms of geometries and spec (assuming graphical treatment could change). 

As I plan on riding this frameset for a few seasons, I don't want to take delivery of something this season if it will be changing, and be available late 2011 or early 2012. I've been waiting on this frameset for 6 months, so am prepared to wait longer. I really want this to be perfect.

Rgds


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

F1 bike came in for diagnosing of creak in the frame. Turns out the seatpost was too long and was rubbing against the bottle cage bolts.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice, pumaking! Thanks for posting the pics!

Is all this bike going to need is a new seatpost of a proper length to get it back on the road, or is it in dry dock while that's being evaluated?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

We already cut the seatpost to length and creaking noise went away. It'll be back on the road when customer picks it up.


----------



## rmaurer (May 11, 2004)

*One on the way*

Went ahead and got a 58cm F1 that is on the way. I'm planning to build it up with Di2. Anyone know which harness and battery mount I need?


----------



## eliottjones (Mar 22, 2008)

I was also interested in knowing if there are resign or layup differences between the F1 and the FC beyond the bladder construction of the F1


----------



## eliottjones (Mar 22, 2008)

What is the difference between the current B2 and the previous DA frame. Both UHC, anything else different?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

it uses a different carbon layup, and lighter carbon. It's Nano carbon.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

eliottjones said:


> What is the difference between the current B2 and the previous DA frame. Both UHC, anything else different?


Trickle down technology.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Took some nice pics today.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a very nice AR-2!


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm whoops, I put the pics in the wrong thread.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

pumaking said:


> Hmmm whoops, I put the pics in the wrong thread.


I don't mind a bit!


----------

